
Content Farms on Medium - chenpengcheng
I came across many posts from Free Code Camp, HackNoon and CodeBurst which usually starts with some exciting title but not much substance. I haven&#x27;t followed them and these posts take half of my screen. How do I customize the feeds for higher quality posts?
======
nodeflixnchill
The biggest thing you can do is to actually start engaging with content you
like and the platform will sort it out. Clapping/visiting/commenting and
sharing what you actually like will prompt more of that content.

~~~
chenpengcheng
Thanks!

------
iamthirsty
Don't follow them? I don't understand why you had to ask this _here_ , either.

~~~
nodeflixnchill
Those are three of the major dev focused publications on Medium so it makes
sense to ask it here because there are more technical practitioners on here
who probably read the same stuff. I'll let the OP actually explain - but that
is my gut feeling

~~~
chenpengcheng
Yes. For the same reason you mentioned.

